# McOnie



## imation (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi All
The castings for the McOnie engine have arrived and I have made a tentative start.
The castings were some of the best I have seen, very clean with a generous machining
allowance. I would like to point out that this engine is not for the feint hearted, I have been
a model engineer for a long time and this one is one of the hardest I have tackled.
Having said that it's going to be a beautiful engine when finished.
I shall endeavour to keep you all informed.
                Regards
                Mike.


----------



## smfr (Dec 12, 2011)

This is the kit from Cotswold Heritage http://www.modelsteamenginesuk.com/acatalog/McOnie_Oscillating_Engine_Kit_to_Machine_.html? I assembled a machined kit of their simpler engines, and it went together quite nicely.

Looks like you've made a great start already!


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 12, 2011)

I have always liked Anthony Mount's subjects and will enjoy watching this one unfold.

If you have not see it there are a lot of build pics on teh following

http://www.eckartkercher.de/McOniebau01.htm

J


----------



## tel (Dec 12, 2011)

The McOnie castings are the nicest I've seen in a long while, and make up into a beautiful engine - friend of mine did one recently


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 12, 2011)

Great engine. Looking forward to following this build


----------



## CMS (Dec 13, 2011)

Went to the sight posted by Jasonb, thanks, and man!!!!  
I'll have to try and find one of those on youtube. That has to be as cool to see running as it is to look at.

 imation, the best to you on this build. This will be a challenge and then some!!!


----------



## steamer (Dec 13, 2011)

That steamchest does look a bit fiddly doesn't it :

Beautiful work.......Keep it coming!

Dave


----------



## Ramon (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Mike, hadn't realised you had posted this - thanks for the PM. 

Good to see you have made a real good start in such a short time. I shall watch with deep interest. How did you decide to fit that top plate on the steam chest BTW?

Looking forward to seeing it develop over coming weeks.

Regards - Ramon


----------



## huntandfish (Jan 1, 2012)

I have made two engines from Cotswold Heritage , very nice kits .
I also have an untouched McOnie kit . The base plate is too long to machine on my little mill but I will start it soon .


----------



## brunolens (Mar 8, 2019)

Received yesterday the McOnie kit from Cotswolds Heritage.
Superb quality of castings!
I was searching on the web for the Model Engineer Magazine vol 200 number 4324 of25/4 till 8/5 2008
This could help me a lot.
Did not find it. Probably sold out.
Maybe there is someone who has these magazines.
I will be happy to pay for a copy
Maybe there is someone who can help.
Kindest regards
Bruno Lens from Belgium


----------



## brunolens (Mar 8, 2019)

imation said:


> Hi All
> The castings for the McOnie engine have arrived and I have made a tentative start.
> The castings were some of the best I have seen, very clean with a generous machining
> allowance. I would like to point out that this engine is not for the feint hearted, I have been
> ...


Dear Mike,
Yesterday received the McOnie casting kit from Cotswolds.
I am interested in following your work on this kit.
I was searching on the Web for the Model Engineer Magazine vol 200 number 4324 of 25/4 till 8/5/2008 , but did not find it.  This could help me a lot.
Maybe there are members who have these articles.
Wil be happy to pay for a copy.
Looking forward to  see more photographs of your work
Kindest regards
Bruno Lens from Belgium ( newcomer)


----------

